# Flicker Light Help



## Haunt2530 (Jan 29, 2013)

I tried using a fluorescent starter for my flicker light, but it didn't work. I wired a extension cord to the fluorescent starter. I plugged a light bulb socket in the end of the extension cord with a bulb in it and it didn't even light up when I plugged it in. So if any one has any suggestion of why this didn't work or how to fix it please let me know thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I have never tried this myself, but remember reading this thread and thinking it looked fairly straight forward. Maybe your starter isn't the recommended one (I see a "caution, avoid this one" disclaimer) in this thread:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=32507


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Made a few a couple years back and didn't have an issue. Check to see which starter you are using? FS-2 or FS-5....and I used lower wattage bulbs, I seem to remember using 40 watts one (and NOT the CFL's). I did have issue soldering the wires on and go the first one too hot and melted the core inside of the starter....Hope this helps a little


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

did you run one side of starter to the socket and the other side to the line. Then the neutral straight to the other side of the socket? this is one I did.

http://i511.photobucket.com/albums/s360/brushe2008/001_mpeg2video.mp4


----------



## Haunt2530 (Jan 29, 2013)

Yeah that's exactly what I did.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Are you using a regular bulb? I know they will not work with other bulbs. That and the starter being bad. is the only thing I can think of as long as your connection are all solid.


----------



## Haunt2530 (Jan 29, 2013)

Yeah I'm using a regular bulb. I think I'm using the wrong starter. MapThePlanet said I need a FS-5 or a FS-2. I was using a FS-U.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I think I have the FS-5 and the FS-2. I also you them on my shiatsu props. So I get more of a random movement. In stead on the constant speed.


----------



## Haunt2530 (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you all for the help.


----------



## grismcdonald (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey The Watcher,
I built up a couple of these inline with a 6' extension cord and they worked great for light flickering but never thought about using it on something like a shiatsu. I will have to try that. Any other use come to mind?


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Not off hand. They will work on most motors. But I would not recommend putting any thing on them that has a lot of electronic boards, Like a Gemmy prop. Could be fine, But I would not take the risk

http://i511.photobucket.com/albums/s360/brushe2008/FILE0134_xvid-1.mp4


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Did you have any success?? Or still giving you a fit?


----------



## Haunt2530 (Jan 29, 2013)

It works fine now, I used the FS-2 starter. Thanks for the help, I plan on making a bunch of these to put behind the windows of my house.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Yeah, soldering directly to the starter is all but impossible. Better to get a sockets for 'em. Individual starters (even of the same type) often give a different flicker rate, using sockets makes it easier to swap them out. They're readily available on the internet for about $2-3 bucks apiece.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

ouizul1 said:


> Yeah, soldering directly to the starter is all but impossible. Better to get a sockets for 'em. Individual starters (even of the same type) often give a different flicker rate, using sockets makes it easier to swap them out. They're readily available on the internet for about $2-3 bucks apiece.


Got a link?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

> Wow I'm all for DIY stuff, but that seems so unsafe. You would be much better off buying the actual starter holder and wire that into the cord. That way you could at least get a decent solder point and cover it with heat shrink tubing. Here is an ebay link to show what they look like. http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-Fluoresce...595?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ae9842e63
> 
> You could also scavenge them from old fluorescent fixtures. With T12 bulbs getting phased out the prices on those fixtures should be dropping soon.


The other bonus to using a starter holder is that you can easily replace a bad starter or swap an FS-2 out for an FS-4 if you need to run higher wattage bulbs.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Sorry, been out of town. I originally bought my sockets from an amusement game repair shop in Maryland...but they apparently don't exist anymore.

But here's a couple of links for some reasonably priced sockets:

http://www.surplussales.com/Electrical/Fluorescent/FluorLampholders-6.html

http://www.atlantalightbulbs.com/ecart/10Browse.asp?category=Starter+-+Fluorescent


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Glad you got it figured out. It is a pretty cool effect for lights and motorized props. And they are pretty cheap to build.


----------



## Haunt2530 (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for the links ouizul1.


----------

